# Auto Siphon



## ruggierm1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Got a bit of a problem. I went to rack from prim. to second. the other night, and noticed that the bottem piece of my auto siphon (the piece that is supposed to reduce the transfer of lees) was missing. I really don't feel like spending another $11 on an auto siphon. Does anyone have any ideas how to reduce lees during transfer without the bottem? I had read on one of the threads that someone put pantyhose on the bottem of the cane, secured with a rubber band. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cpfan (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the pantihose is more to reduce clogging by grape skins, although it would act as a filter as well. Sorry I have not tried it.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jun 19, 2009)

What I do is tilt the carboy after adding fining agent so all the lees go into one corner and then when its clear gently tilt the carboy the other way and rack off the side with no lees there. While its clearing I will also rock it a few times to help the lees get onto that side.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2009)

Ck with some HB stores. I know some sell that part


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 20, 2009)

My son in law wire ties a wodden spoon to his and uses it to create a space at the bottom so he doesn't such up the lees. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Ceegar (Jun 20, 2009)

ruggierm1 said:


> Got a bit of a problem. I went to rack from prim. to second. the other night, and noticed that the bottem piece of my auto siphon (the piece that is supposed to reduce the transfer of lees) was missing. I really don't feel like spending another $11 on an auto siphon. Does anyone have any ideas how to reduce lees during transfer without the bottem? I had read on one of the threads that someone put pantyhose on the bottem of the cane, secured with a rubber band. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



I don't know what the autosiphon looks like at the bottom (just ordered one - got tired of sucking and spilling)

BUT - I have a siphoning device that I use on my gallon jugs and the cane is plugged at the bottom and it has a small hole drilled in the tube about an inch from the bottom. If you're good with tools and if the design of that thing allows it, is it possible to plug the bottom, maybe with a piece of cork, then drill a hole in the side of the cane about an inch up from the bottom?

BTW - pantyhose worked great for me as a straining bag last week when my other one was tied up with another fruit - and yes, they were washed good and sanitised before using it.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 20, 2009)

My sister lost her bag and when I started _her _first batch of Plum last Sat.we used a new "footy". I thought we would need 2 but one held the entire can. I soaked it in sulfite solution while I got everything ready. It looked like a swollen colon full of plum lol. But it worked just fine.
The drilled hole idea is great.


----------



## Ceegar (Jun 20, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> My sister lost her bag and when I started _her _first batch of Plum last Sat.we used a new "footy". I thought we would need 2 but one held the entire can. I soaked it in sulfite solution while I got everything ready. It looked like a swollen colon full of plum lol. But it worked just fine.
> The drilled hole idea is great.



This pantyhose thing gave me an idea for a new wine, but after carefully thinking this over I decided I won't go there.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 22, 2009)

Ceegar said:


> This pantyhose thing gave me an idea for a new wine, but after carefully thinking this over I decided I won't go there.


 Woa!! I dont even want to think about what you were thinking of lol.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2009)

scroll down to the bottom of the page for what you need.
http://www.northernbrewer.com/siphon.html


----------



## lovethepirk (Aug 24, 2009)

This looks like an easy siphon to have. Does anyone have a link or other suggestion for siphoning that may be easier than this...

-----www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS77T35SrPA------
Check that guy out at 6:20 into the video, he displays his siphon that all you do is shake the end and it sucks wine into the hose.

Thanks for any leads or other suggestions...

LTP


----------

